# Maui airport (OGG) to get a Marriott Courtyard



## LisaRex (May 6, 2011)

Finally, travelers who arrive/depart late and don't want to pay $350/night for a resort will have the option to stay in a name brand hotel near the airport! Marriott CourtYard in Kahului is starting construction soon and is scheduled to open in spring 2012.

http://www.staradvertiser.com/business/20110426_Marriott_to_break_ground_on_Maui.html


----------



## Ken555 (May 6, 2011)

Very nice! This will be a help.


----------



## slomac (May 6, 2011)

good news.  Especially for those late night flights.


----------



## DeniseM (May 6, 2011)

Looooong overdue!  A pleasant surprise and hopefully an indicator that the economy is turning around in Hawaii.


----------



## carolbol (May 6, 2011)

Oh My Gosh, we are finally going to Hawaii and are leaving in two weeks. One year too early, right?????????????//   lol
Yes, we need a hotel for the last night before departing to come home from Maui and are flying out of OGG.........We have not booked that last night yet.    We check out  from Westin Ka anapoli June 11 but fly out on June 12so what should we do?
We have Starwood points, Marriott points, or a credit card for that last night.

Any suggestions since it is not 2012 and we cannot take advantage of a Marriott close to the airport which would have been perfect......


----------



## LisaRex (May 6, 2011)

Carolbol, my suggestion is to stay at the Westin with points.  Book early as it is capacity controlled.  The reason I say this is because check-out is 10 or 11am and check-in isn't til 3 or 4pm.   If you switch hotels, you'll be orphaned for a large part of the day.  If you just add a day with points, you can either ask if you can stay in your room, consolidate to the studio side if you have booked both sides, or worse-case, you can pack up all your stuff and ask the bellhop to move your stuff to your new room while you go and enjoy that last day.


----------



## carolbol (May 11, 2011)

LisaRex said:


> Carolbol, my suggestion is to stay at the Westin with points.  Book early as it is capacity controlled.  The reason I say this is because check-out is 10 or 11am and check-in isn't til 3 or 4pm.   If you switch hotels, you'll be orphaned for a large part of the day.  If you just add a day with points, you can either ask if you can stay in your room, consolidate to the studio side if you have booked both sides, or worse-case, you can pack up all your stuff and ask the bellhop to move your stuff to your new room while you go and enjoy that last day.



Thanks Lisa,  
The Westin is probably the best option.  Now the decision of whether to stay in a lockout or move over to the Westin Maui Resort and Spa for a change?
*What would you do? * Do you think there may be a chance of them letting us stay in our one bedroom?  If there is that chance, that would be great............


----------



## LisaRex (May 11, 2011)

carolbol said:


> Thanks Lisa,
> The Westin is probably the best option.  Now the decision of whether to stay in a lockout or move over to the Westin Maui Resort and Spa for a change?
> *What would you do? * Do you think there may be a chance of them letting us stay in our one bedroom?  If there is that chance, that would be great............



The villas have a tendency to sell out, especially in the peak travel months (winter and summer), so I wouldn't count on being able to stay in the same room.  

If you switch hotels, no matter what hotel, you won't be able to check in til 3 or 4pm.  And check-out at the villas in 10am (and, no, they won't budge on this).  For that reason, I'd do one of two things:  I'd book a room at the villas asap.  When I checked-in, I'd tell them that I have back-to-back reservations. Worst case scenario is that you'll have to pack up and change rooms.  But you don't have to stick around for this.  Simply pack your things up and instruct the front desk that you'd like a bellhop to come and move your things to your new room at 10am.  This will free you up to do whatever you want on the last day, and they'll probably do their best to check you in as early as possible. 

Another alternative is to check out of the villas the night prior to your departure and book 2 nights at a hotel -- say 4 or 5pm. That way you'll avoid that awkward period between check-out and check-in when you're an orphan.  In this case, I'd consider heading to Wailea for 2 nights.


----------



## carolbol (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks for the advice Lisa.  We ended up moving over to the Westin Resort and Spa for the last night since we had to pack anyway.   We packed in the AM, checked out and moved over that mornng.  Relaxed at the hotel's pools and enjoyed the change of scenery.  We were not in our room until almost 5PM but it was not a problem.     If we thought we had a chance of staying in our villa it would have been different.  We actually had reservations for both places for that last night and made our decision while we were there.  We had a balcony overlooking the peddler's village with an ocean view at the resort and enjoyed sitting on it and watching a hawaiaan show going on Saturday night on the stage.  That was a special surprise.


----------



## LisaRex (May 6, 2012)

FYI, the Courtyard is scheduled to open in early June.  

http://mauinews.com/page/content.detail/id/560551/Airport-hotel-nearing-completion.html?nav=10


----------



## MOXJO7282 (May 8, 2012)

I honestly don't know why anyone would stay near the airport unless it was for business right in that area or it's dirt cheap, which the Courtyard won't be.

Why stay near the airport when any of the tourist areas are within 45 minutes? I could see if it were a few hours to get to and from the airport but that is not the case on Maui.


----------



## Eagle7304 (May 8, 2012)

For 20,000 Marriott points it would have been perfect for us. Go to Mama's for dinner and not have far to drive to Kahului.


----------



## LisaRex (May 8, 2012)

MOXJO7282 said:


> Why stay near the airport when any of the tourist areas are within 45 minutes? I could see if it were a few hours to get to and from the airport but that is not the case on Maui.



Because you don't want to pay $400-500/night + a resort fee for a hotel that you'll be checking into after 10pm. 

Because when people from the Midwest fly in at 10pm, which is 3-4am EST/EDT, they've been up for nearly 24 hours and don't want to drive 45 minutes on windy, dark roads to Lahaina.  

Because you want to save a day's car rental, so you'll just take a cab to the Courtyard (or a shuttle if they offer it) and rent the next day. 

Because you have a week booked at a timeshare, but you check in until the following day. 

Because the next day you're headed to Hana.

Because tons of people have Marriott points and it'll be much less expensive that the Marriott in Wailea or Ka'anapali.


----------



## tompalm (May 8, 2012)

LisaRex said:


> FYI, the Courtyard is scheduled to open in early June.
> 
> http://mauinews.com/page/content.detail/id/560551/Airport-hotel-nearing-completion.html?nav=10



Concur with all the above and can't wait for the Courtyard to open.  Maui has needed a hotel like this for a long time.  A couple months ago, I tried to find something close to the airport for a few nights and there was nothing but older hotels that got bad reviews, or I had to drive to the other side of the island to rent an apartment that had older furniture and window units for air-conditioning. Plus, there was a two day cancellation or more required for everything.   

I just called Marriott and tried to make reservations for June 10th, and they still are not taking reservations because they don't know when the hotel will be open.  One month out and still can't take a reservation means that they will probably not be open in June.  But, hopefully it will happen this summer.  I guess Marriott is running on Hawaii time.


----------



## LisaRex (May 8, 2012)

...oh, and I forgot one more obvious reason (apologies to my pilot and FA friends):

Because you are a pilot or an FA and need to sleep.

Though it says in the article:

"It is aiming to attract guests who are business travelers, government workers on assignment and Hawaii residents in need of convenient and reasonably priced lodging.

The hotel includes both indoor and outdoor event venues, *along with complimentary airport shuttle service*. It is located a little more than one mile from Kahului Airport."

Woohoo for the shuttle service!


----------



## DeniseM (May 8, 2012)

Many people want an 8-9 night stay to take advantage of lower airfare on a weekday.  This is a good solution for the extra nights they need.


----------



## tompalm (May 8, 2012)

The hotel manager just returned my call.  They open on July 10th, but might have some rooms available around June 20th. Call 808-871-1800 if you want to make a reservation.  The Marriott 877 or 800 number can't help you until next month.


----------

